# spain without tunnels or viaducts.



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi, One and all, i need a little help hoping to go to Spain next week,wife hates tunnels and viaducts,so a route would be of help, i am sure some one out there must know the way.regards harvey. :lol:


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Easyjet :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*easy tunnels*



chasper said:


> Easyjet :lol:


Ahg ya beat me to it!

Take a Ferry. You will have to avoid Paris, Maybe Rouen and go through rather than under Milau.

Otherwise, some Valium or something.

TM


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

And dont take the A9 across the France/Spain border but take the crowded road through La Jonquera. Dont know how you can avoid the tunnels on the A75 unless you go a totally different way down to Biarritz and then across to Zaragoza. I cant remember how many viaducts are on the motorway to Pamploa if any. I simply look and say what a lovely view! The road form Zaragoza to Valencia is mainly very good dual carriageway, our EEC levys have been well spent.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Blindfold and ear-plugs?

I am not joking - try it out on a short drive first.

Plus the valium as well if necessary.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

harveystc said:


> Hi, One and all, i need a little help hoping to go to Spain next week,wife hates tunnels and viaducts,so a route would be of help, i am sure some one out there must know the way.regards harvey. :lol:


Now that would be a challenge, anywhere!..

Good luck..


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Depends where you are going to in Spain.But across France you will have to avoid most of the new Autoroutes also Rouen,Paris and most other large cities.The crossing into Spain now via the A63 A8 now has a new flyover and tunnel section to by pass San Sebastian and if you take the old road there are several short tunnel sections.Down through Spain again the new road sections have flyovers viaducts etc and if you are going around Madrid you will have to bypass ity by several hundred miles as all of the ring roads have tunnels and or viaducts .On the Eastern coast A7 its much the same story in places so you will have to suck it and see and steer off onto old N roads to avoid these "hazzards ".
I take it you are planning to be away for several months ?


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Fully empathise with your wife, HAD, the same problem myself. 

Solution? 

Well 2 things really. 

Firstly hypnosis, which i had when we used to tour on the motorbike and my fears were limiting the places we could visit. Also meant i could not use my ------- 
Second option which is to drive manage so much better when in 'control' :lol: 

Explains in part why I do most of the driving. 

It is helpful to speak to a few hypnotists, doesn't work if,eg. you can't stand their voice. Also check that they have professional qualifications. 

Best of luck, was definitely one of my better ideas 

Sue


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I fear that only flying will avoid all tunnels and bridges, however a lot of France can be worthwhile around Callais. 
Perhaps you should look at a map of France, when it will be quite clear that major rivers traverse the country. Loire and Seine will be hard to avoid then there is the Massif Central where tunnels become an essential. 
Your question does promote an interesting challenge, even if you manage to reach Dover without problems. 
I would sit and work out a route for you, using a detailed set of Michelin maps but I am reluctant to deprive you of the pleasure. 
So; sleeping pills or planes it is. 
Alan


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just another thought.

Does your wife drive the MH at all?

If so, it could be the case that she will feel more confident in tunnels, viaducts and "Dear God, look at that drop!" situations if she is at the wheel.

Although it may be too late for this holiday perhaps it is worth considering her driving in the UK to build up confidence.

Unfortunately if you can't sort the situation out then your travels in the marvel that is Europe will be severely restricted.

Mark you, tackling le Pont du Normandie across the Seine at Le Havre is not for the faint-hearted beginner!!

My wife was not keen on driving on the "wrong" side until she had to when I was paralysed with a bad back - and that was in the car.

Now she is confident and drives the MH over there quite confidently.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Although, under the circumstances it seems unlikely, you could try the high bridge in Lisbon for de-sensitising her. I drove over thinking it was like being in a plane, while looking through the open mesh road surface at the boats below. It was naturally a windy day, as it always seems to be on high bridges. That was when I almost joined your wifes club http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/eek.gif

You could also consider the longest road tunnel in Europe that crawls beneath the Austrian alps; 16km I think; didn't like that either, it was like driving in a repetitative dream but in order to enjoy the world, sometimes it is necessary to accept these pains. Alchohol might be one answer http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/rolleyes.gif


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

This might be very stupid idea, but why not drive through the night and you can't see anything or much difference as you just see the road... this year i drove through the st Gothard tunnel at night and if I recall its about 16KM long, yes there's lighting in there but you loose all the reference points of large overhangs etc driveing at night...


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*spain without tunnels or viaducts*

Hi all, thanks for the replies we have been camping for a good 30 years , we do go abroad every year but because of business commitments never got to spain,what i sould have said is not long tunnels or viaducts, but never mind we will get there,thank you once again,harvey


----------

